# Cheese Ball Recipes



## annalisa_in_oz

I'm looking for some good cheese ball recipes.  Please share your favorites with me.

Thanks so much,

Annalisa


----------



## coquille

I don't know what you mean by chees balls but try this :

fresh goat chees with salt and pepper and if you feel like it add garlic and stuff like that. Make sure it doesn't get too wet. Make balls the size of a marble and rol them through roasted sesame seeds. I think its yummy !


----------



## Ann Smith

*Cheese Ball*

Below is a good cheese ball recipe that I found on www.spiceplace.com website. It has a unique taste because of the types of cheeses used. They have alot of good recipes, you should check it out sometime.

Cheese Ball 

12 oz cream cheese 
1/2 glass Kraft Old English cheese 
1/4 lb Roquefort cheese 
2 tbsps onion, minced 
1/8 tsp granulated garlic 
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce 
dash paprika 
1/4 cup pecans, finely chopped 
Remove cheese from refrigerator about 30 mins before using. 
Mix all ingredients well. 
Chill and roll into a ball. 
Then roll cheese ball in finely chopped pecans 
Wrap in wax paper and refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## Thyme

I'm looking for a cheese ball recipie as well, do you have any simple ones that call for easy to find cheeses?

-Thyme


----------



## Peg

Here's a smoked salmon cheese ball that's good, although I usually use regular canned salmon and add a tiny bit of Liquid Smoke.
http://www.cookinkids.com/Recipes/Munchies/munchies.htm

Peg


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Here's a simple one to remember...

Block of cream cheese (what's that....1 cup?)
1 cup grated cheese...whatever you fancy
diced green and red pepper...not too many...more for looks
you can add green onion as well
dash of wortchestershire sauce (if you don't have any, you dont need it)

Roll into balls....size of a tennis ball will do....then roll in crushed walnuts

Serve with a variety of crackers.


Sorry I don't have exact measurements anymore I just do it off the top of my head.

Hope you enjoy...they are FABULOUS!


----------



## amber

This is not a cheese ball, but I found this online and it sounds good:

Bacon cheese puffs:

1 pound sliced bacon
2 1/2 Cups shredded cheddar
2 Tbsp. prepared mustard
1 Cup mayo
1 pound sliced pumpernickel party bread

Fry bacon, drain, crumble
Preheat broiler
In medium bowl combine bacon, cheese, mustard, mayo. Stir.  Spoon mixture on to bread and broil for 5 minutes or until bubbly.  

There are many cheese ball recipes online.  I found one similar to the one that Ann posted in this thread, which sounds good.


----------



## Raine

Southern Made Cheese Ball
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3 (8 ounce) packages cream 
   cheese, softened
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1/4 cup chopped green onions
 1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon Creole-style seasoning
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
1 cup diced cooked ham
1 tablespoon creamy salad 
   dressing, e.g. Miracle Whip ™


Directions
1 In a large bowl, mix by hand cream cheese, 
   Worcestershire sauce, onion powder, garlic powder, green onions, 
   chili powder, Creole-style seasoning, Cheddar cheese, ham 
   and creamy salad dressing. Form the mixture into one or 
   more balls. Chill in the refrigerator at least 1 hour 
   before serving.


----------



## Raine

Bacon Cheese Ball


Ingredients
1 lb bacon
8 oz cream cheese, softened
8 oz cheddar cheese, shredded
1/4 tsp onion powder
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup chopped pecans or walnuts

Directions
Cook bacon; drain and crumble. Combine with rest of ingredients (except
nuts) and form into ball. Roll in nuts.


----------



## Raine

Cheese Ball

16 oz. cream cheese, softened 
2 tbs. onion, chopped fine 
8  1/2 oz. can crushed pineapple, drained 
1/2 cup red bell pepper, chopped fine 
2 cups pecans, chopped fine 
1 tsp. seasoning salt 
1 tsp. garlic powder
 1 tsp. paprika 


Preparation

Beat cream cheese with a fork until smooth.  Add remaining ingredients, except 1 cup pecans.  Mix well & roll into a ball.  Roll the ball in the remaining cup of pecans.  Wrap in foil & refrigerate overnight.


----------



## Raine

Fiesta Cheese Ball

1 1/2 cups chopped pecans 
1 (1 ounce) envelope taco seasoning, divided 
16 ounces cream cheese, softened 
1 tablespoon green Tabasco sauce 
1 tablespoon seeded and diced jalapeno pepper 
1 tablespoon diced red onion 
1 cup seeded and diced red bell pepper 
8 ounces shredded Colby-jack cheese

Preheat over to 300 degrees F.

Place pecans on a small baking sheet and toast in oven for 15 to 20 minutes. Remove from oven and toss with 2 tablespoons taco seasoning; set aside.

In a large bowl of an electric mixer, beat cream cheese, remaining taco seasoning and Tabasco sauce until smooth, about 2 minutes. Add jalapeno, onion, bell pepper and Colby-Jack cheese. Stir to combine. Using a rubber spatula, shape cheese into a large ball.

Place a large sheet of plastic wrap on counter top, sprinkle reserved seasoned nuts over plastic. Roll cheese ball in nuts, coating entire outside of ball.

Bring sides of plastic wrap up around ball to seal. Wrap in additional layer of plastic wrap to seal. Place cheese ball on a plate and refrigerate several hours until firm.

Serve with crackers.


----------



## Raine

RASOMADHURI (FRIED CHEESE BALLS)

 1 c  Ricotta cheese or home-made
 1/2 c  Milk, powdered
 1/4 ts Cardamom, ground
                        Vegetable oil for frying

  Mix all the ingredients and knead with the palm of
  your hand until smooth. Make round balls (1 inch in
  diameter).  Heat oil and brown the cheese balls.
  Drain them on a paper towel.  Dip them in sugar syrup
  for 24 hours, before serving.

  SUGAR SYRUP:  Heat 1 cup sugar and 2 cups water in a
  deep pan.  Let boil. Turn down heat and simmer for 10
  mins.


----------



## kansasgirl

Tahitian Cheese Logs
1 jar macadamia nuts, finely chopped
16 ounces cream cheese, softened
1/2 lb sharp Cheddar cheese, finely grated
3 ts grated orange rind
6 tb Grand Marnier liqueur

1.Place chopped nuts (reserve 1/4 c for final presentation) in a medium-size bowl and add the cheeses. Blend. Add the orange rind and Grand Marnier. Blend well. 
2.Divide mixture in half and spoon each into a piece of plastic wrap. Fold wrap around mixture and form into logs. Refrigerate until firm or freeze for later use.
3.When ready to serve, remove plastic and roll logs in remaining nuts.

Fiesta Ball
1 1/2 c chopped pecans, toasted 
1 envelope taco seasoning, divided 
16 oz cream cheese, softened 
1 tb green Tabasco sauce 
1 tb diced jalapeno pepper 
1 tb diced red onion 
1 c seeded and diced red bell pepper 
8 oz shredded Jack cheese
1/4 c nacho cheese chips, crushed

1.Toss toasted pecans with 2 tb of taco seasoning - set aside.
2.In a large bowl of an electric mixer, beat cream cheese, remaining taco seasoning and Tabasco sauce until smooth, about 2 minutes. 
3.Add jalapeno, onion, bell pepper and cheese. Stir to combine. Using hands, shape cheese into a large ball.
4.Roll ball in nuts and then wrap in plastic wrap. Place cheese ball on a plate and refrigerate several hours until firm. Just before serving roll ball in crushed chips and serve.


----------



## crewsk

Here are 2 taht are great. They both came from the 20th Anniversary Edition Southern Living Annual Recipes Cookbook.

Goat Cheese With Sun-Dried Tomatoes & Rosemary
6 dried tomatoe halves
3 cloves garlic, pressed
2Tbsp. olive oil
1Tbsp. chopped fresh rosemary or dried rosemary
1 French baguette. thinly sliced
Olive oil
1(11 oz)pkg. goat cheese

Cover tomatoes with boiling water & let stand for 5 min. Drain & chop. Combine tomato, garlic, oil, & rosemary. Cover & chill up to 4 hours.

Brush baguette rounde with additional olive oil. Bake at 350 deg, for 8 min or until lightly toasted.

Just before serving, place goat cheese on a serving plate & top with tomato mixture, Serve with baguette rounds, & garnish with rosemary sprigs if desired. Yield: 8 appetizer servings.


Peppered Goat Cheese
1(3oz)pkg goat cheese
1 to 2tsp. freshly cracked pepper
2 to 3tsp. olive oil

Roll goat cheese in pepper to coat & drizzle with olive oil. Garnish with fresh rosemary sprigs or fresh oregano sprigs if desired. Serve with French beguette slices. Yield: 2-4 appetizer servings.


----------



## SierraCook

My mom always made this recipe for New Years Eve and it is still one of my favorites.  

SC   


Cheese Ball

2 8 oz. packages cream cheese, softened
1 jar dried beef
4 tablespoons mayonnaise
6 green onions
Walnuts, finely chopped 

 Mix all ingredients together except for nuts.  Refrigerate mixture for two hours.  Form into 2 balls.  Roll in finely chopped nuts.  Serve with crackers.


----------



## wasabi woman

*Blue* *Cheese* *Ball*

1   (8 oz.) package cream cheese, softened  
4       oz. blue cheese, crumbled  
1/4   cup chopped green onions  
1      tsp. lemon juice  
1   clove  garlic, minced  
1/4   tsp  pepper  
1/4   tsp  salt  
1/2   cup parsley, chopped 

Combine all ingredients except parsley. 
Form mixture into a ball. 
Roll in parsley.  Chill at least an hour.

Good Luck!


----------



## foodmonitr

*Chipped Beef Cheese Ball*

_ This recipe is quick and easy...it's great with Ritz Crackers.

CHIPPED BEEF BALL

2 (8 oz.) pkgs. cream cheese
1 bunch green onions, chopped
2 bags thin sliced chipped beef, chopped (reserve a few whole pieces to wrap around cheese ball)
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon Accent seasoning

Mix well and roll into a ball. Wrap cheese ball with reserved whole pieces of beef. Refrigerate.

_


----------



## wasabi woman

for the holidays...


Snowman Cheese Ball


----------



## LynnT

Here's one that everyone requests.  
      16 ounces cream cheese
      8 ounces shredded cheddar cheese
      1 Tbsp.minced bell pepper
      2 tsp Worcestershire
      1 tsp lemon juice
      dash cayenne

Beat cheeses on medium until well blended.  Add remaining ingredients.  Mix well.  Refrigerate several hours.

Options:
       Form into balls and roll in chopped nuts, parsley, paprika or whatever you like.  You can make small balls and roll in different things for a nice presentation.
       Wreath:  Place a drinking glass on serving plate.  Spoon mixture around glass to form a wreath.  Remove glass.  Decorate wreath with ribbons or holly cut from bell pepper.
       Igloo:  Put cheese mixture into a bowl lined with plastic wrap to set up.  When firm, remove plastic and cover with cream cheese mixed with a little garlic powder.  Form blocks using a toothpick.  Cut some small blocks of cream cheese to form a doorway.  A sprig of rosemary next to the door finishes it nicely.  This is great with the penguins for the holidays.


----------



## luvs

bleu cheese, worcestershire, scallion, cream cheese. also black pepper and garlic if you like. roll in chopped parsley and pecans or walnuts. try this with triscuits. i'm sorry i don't have proportions; i don't use recipes very often.


----------



## abjcooking

*Cheese Puffs*

Here is one that is a little different, but you may like it.  It is cheap and simple to fix.

Cheese Puffs

1 loaf unsliced white bread
10 ounces Extra Sharp Cheddar Cheese
4 egg whites
8 ounces package cream cheese
1 stick butter

Melt cheeses and butter in double boiler.  When cool, fold in stiffly beaten egg whites.

Cut crust off bread, and cut bread in 1 inch cubes.

Dip bread in cheese mixture and place on cookie sheet.

Refrigerate a few hours or overnight.

Bake at 400 for 10-12 minutes.  Serve immediately.

Can be frozen after dipping in cheese and before baking.

Let me know how it is if you try it.


----------



## Audeo

OH MY GOSH, abj!  I have looked all over the place for a recipe to make these!  I'm going to try making yours TODAY!  I am absolutely addicted to Cheese Puffs!

Thank you so much for posting this recipe!

 :!:


----------



## abjcooking

*Cheese Puffs*

Audeo,
Not a problem.  I hope you enjoy them.  My mother picked out the recipe a long time ago and liked it enough to pass it on to me, so I hope their what your looking for.


----------



## debthecook

Sunflower Cheese Ball:

1 pak cream cheese, softened
1/ 2 cup grated cheddar
1 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 can chopped pitted black olives
1/4 cup minced parsely
2 tbs white wine
1/4 tsp salt

Mix above all together, make ball.  Roll in paprika, then roll in sunflower seeds. Wrap in plastic, chill overnight. Serve with Ritz crackers.


----------



## honeybee

*Cheese Puffs*

I've never seen this recipe before. I'm going to try it.


----------



## SierraCook

Bumping this thread up for anyone that is wanting to make a cheese ball for this holiday season.  Maybe some of the new folks to DC have a cheese ball recipe they would like to add.


----------

